# show birds that you raise



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I do not see much activity on this part of the forum. What breeds do you raise. As this may enhance the input. on the different breeds. And breeding questions. I raise fantails. white. black and working with saddles.


----------



## CJ. Thomas (Nov 11, 2002)

Have you shown them. What places have your birds got. I had some fantail but my dog got to them, now i have english trumpeters, and american komorner tumblers. I hope to get some more fantails soon. CJ.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I did not show this year. Returned to the fantails last year. But plan to raise and show some birds this fall I did not raise many this last year and will use what I have for stock birds. They are good useful birds that I can rebuild a stud of fans back. I was out of the birds for 6 years .Moved and then returned back and had to get some fans agin. Ive raised several breeds over the years. But have found I enjoy the fans. the most. I have12 pair of birds now. Hope to raise 40 or fifty young birds this year. What color of fans will you be getting.


----------



## Pigeons R loved (Dec 20, 2001)

Hello there,
I myself am also a fantail man. lol I currently have 10 pairs and several young birds from '02. Haven't raised any babies yet this year but I hope to raise at least 30+ That is my goal anyhow.







I have in color's Black's, Black w/ Bronze and a Powder Sivler and Ash-red tail mark along w/ cream tail mark. That is in my American Fantails. In Indian's I have in color, Black Saddle's, Yellow Saddle, Grizzle,Kite, Black Self, Tail Mark and I think that's all. LOL I didn't realize how much color I had!!!! 
I will be saleing some young birds though, unsexed pairs for $20 a bird if anyone who reads this is interested. That is only for the Indians. I can't afford to sale my American's as I only have 10!! I need more stock. lol
Welp I had better go now and shut up. 
In the fancy of pigeons,
Nick Tull


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I raised a black tail mark last year. I will put her in either the saddle program or back on a white. Shes out of a saddle hen and white cock. I will probably have some useful birds this fall that I could let you get. But I will wait until the moult is over before I really go thru them. Your ash red tailmarks what kind of qulity are they


----------



## CJ. Thomas (Nov 11, 2002)

I really like tailmarked, blacks, whites, and saddles, so probably some of those kinds but don't know? CJ. Thomas


----------



## Pigeons R loved (Dec 20, 2001)

re lee, My ash red and cream tailmarks are a breeding pair, I have yet to get a nice pair of babies off of them. I purchased them at the NYBS in Louisville, KY from a guy. I've gotten 2 inferteil eggs off of them this year. First round of eggs. I would say that they'd place somewhere in a show, not really sure how high or low. I'd say about middle and up. I'll try and get some pictures of them if I can.
I'd be glad to take some off your hands this fall.
In the fancy,
~The kid with fantails~
Nick Tull


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Its best to trim the tails on your fans, in breeding season. Trim the tail straight up from the outside of the back. this will basicly let the tail look somewhere near like a normal bird say the first 8 outside tail feathers on each side. then trim the vent close as you can to the body. This will help to get more fertile eggs. As it becomes easyer for the cock bird to top the hen. The feathers will grow back after the moult. When the moult kicks in I will pull three on eahside that has been trimed and everyother day until all the trimmed feathers are removed. This lets the feathers come in as the others are. Do you show in oklahoma. The oklahoma pigeon show is held the first week of december most of the time may very a week either way. Its at shawnee ok. Should have a fifth disdrict fantail meet there also. I will plan to be there and could have a few birds for you then. You could meet some real good fantail breeders there also. But if you can not We could set up some shipping or I could maybe meet you say in wichita kansas. Have you joined the central fantail club yet. I would recomend you do . What colors do you plan to work with? I will try to help other people out with some birds also but agin it will be this fall.


----------



## Pigeons R loved (Dec 20, 2001)

Hi Re lee,
Thanks for the breeding info. Every little bit counts. On the show's I have heard about Shawnee's show. I'll see what I can do. I might make it. Hey I pulled it off, to go to the show in Louisville,KY. Just depends on what the parents say. I've never showed before. Only in small shows like for 4-H but they do count too I guess. And no I haven't joined any clubs yet but hope to do that before the end of March. With school and all it's hard to attend shows, keep the birds up to tip-top shape. But there's juniors who do it well. Now do you raise American's or Indians? Right now what I have is a majority of Blacks but I'm planing on getting a few pair of Blue checks. DO you know Todd Bemis? That's who I got all my stock from.
In the fancy,
Nick Tull http://www.geocities.com/nick_tull2001/Nicks_Fantails.html?1044647256587


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What are tail marks?

Terry Whatley


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Tailmarks are basicly a white bird with the tail feathers of a different color. Makes a nice looking bird. It can have one of several colors in the tail. black red blue all with a white body. A body mark is the reverse of this. colored body with white tail saddle is white body colored wing ecept the outside flights remain white. NICK No I do not know him. And the junior members of any club is the future of the clubs and breeders. Most shows have a jr division. And its good that you have chosen the fantails. They are a compeitive breed of birds. And its allways nice to raise a good one. I raise what you would call american fantails. I just refuere to them as fantails. The indian fan is larger and probably easyer to raise .But I prfure the fantail due to It also being judged a bird of action also. So not only does it have to look good but it must also must be able to walk and demostrate its composer. Most of my birds have a ten and twelve inche tail


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the info on tail marks and body marks!

Terry Whatley


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Try going to this site shows a tale mark and has the standard for the fantail on it. www.azpigeons.org/fantail.htm let me know if it goes thru


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The link worked fine .. here are a couple of pics of my rescued fantail .. I am sure s/he is of no "stellar" quality, but I surely love this bird.

Here is FanFan the day after he was rescued .. pretty pitiful looking bird:

http://www.rims.net/fantail.htm 


And here is FanFan a year later:

http://www.rims.net/bird0621.htm 


Terry Whatley


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

took a look at your bird . Looks like an indian fantail. and is a tailmark. but has aliuitle extra white in the tail. But still is a tailmark.


----------



## Pigeons R loved (Dec 20, 2001)

Oh I'd say it's a cross between a Indian & a American. Notice it has a crest but no muffs. You tell me? lol 
Nick


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Still looks more like an indian fan. And it does have some feathering below the hocks down the leg. thouigh it may be a cross I would think the crest would be less defined and the legs still show some discoloring. As it may have been less then three months old But any way its a fan crossed or not lets get some more feed back and we will find out.


----------



## Pigeons R loved (Dec 20, 2001)

True. Well who care's. It's a beautiful bird. lol I just can't believe Relee that I'm actually getting some of Tom Pricetts birds. I did some rescearch and they are from the best of the best. Really feels good to be lucky. I'll be whipin' some old timers tails w/ his birds! haha
Welp Better run.
Later,
Nick


----------



## Simon (Feb 9, 2003)

I currently have Wolverhampton tumblers. Aka Badges. I need osmeone close to me. In westmidlands to sort me out with a few. Good money paid. 

------------------
Dude can yu sort me with some badges


----------



## hoss815 (Feb 6, 2003)

HI..on my parlor rollers, I keep them in wire cages that are 2 feet sqare..I have modenas and fantails, I am looking for some carriers and rumblers....thanks for all the replies...Joe


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

what type of modenas do you keep


----------



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

I raise magpie komorner tumblers, red, yellow, blue and black and also have a couple of self blacks and an almond who just produced a lovely solid red squab. I also have american fantails, wild colors and black spread. And I have hungarian giant house pigeons, white black splash and a recessive red. My first house pigeon squab hatched last week and seems to be healthy and thriving, he or she should be a nice black splash. But I am pretty disappointed that all of the pigeon and poultry shows in CA have been cancelled for the year due to the exotic newcastles disease quarantine









------------------
Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons


----------



## patspigeons (Jul 14, 2002)

Hi all, Here are the birds I raise:
Coop Tumblers in yellow self,check,barred.And blue checks. Russian Tumbler`s in self red, blue bar,Andulusian.Moorheads in blue,red and Royal Snow tumblers.Old German Owls in red,black,strawberry shields.Barred in red,blue,cream and silver. Its a hobby for me,I have worked in the gold mines for over 20yrs. Thanks, Pat


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

You know that with ca, having shutting down the pigeon shows for now. Does not mean the work and bvreeding stops. Its fun to pair the birds and hope you put that pair together that will click and produce a good show bird for you. And you can take this time to study you stud of birds to see where you are going and what needs more work. Jump starting the next show season with an improved bird. Visit some of the other lofts and The shows will come back when its safe. And you will be more ready to compete


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

I raise white-headed archangels,white-headed starlings,white-headed pheasants,and single-crested priests.


----------



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

I have such a small loft that I just can't breed a bunch of birds with no market for them (I don't cull). I have just a few high quality birds, a hobby flock, I can't wait to move onto more acreage so that I can expand the loft and be able to keep more than 20 birds. I am most disappointed that I will not be able to take the birds down to Southern California to show them this year. I purchased the origional pairs from a San Diego breeder and I was looking forward to showing off thier offspring. My housepigeons just produced a great almond squab too. 

------------------
Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by re lee:
> * Its best to trim the tails on your fans, in breeding season. Trim the tail straight up from the outside of the back. this will basicly let the tail look somewhere near like a normal bird say the first 8 outside tail feathers on each side. then trim the vent close as you can to the body. This will help to get more fertile eggs. As it becomes easyer for the cock bird to top the hen. The feathers will grow back after the moult. When the moult kicks in I will pull three on eahside that has been trimed and everyother day until all the trimmed feathers are removed. This lets the feathers come in as the others are. Do you show in oklahoma. The oklahoma pigeon show is held the first week of december most of the time may very a week either way. Its at shawnee ok. Should have a fifth disdrict fantail meet there also. I will plan to be there and could have a few birds for you then. You could meet some real good fantail breeders there also. But if you can not We could set up some shipping or I could maybe meet you say in wichita kansas. Have you joined the central fantail club yet. I would recomend you do . What colors do you plan to work with? I will try to help other people out with some birds also but agin it will be this fall. *


I don't mean to start an argument but why do you trim their tails? I have no problems breeding my Fantails and I've never trimmed their tails.

Daniel


----------



## Pigeons R loved (Dec 20, 2001)

Danile,
No one said you HAD to. But it just increase's the chance of you getting ferteil babies. Hope that helps,
Nick Tull


----------



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

I think I'm blessed in that my fantails are the most wonderful parents in the loft. They are great breeders and have fertile eggs every time. One of the offspring has recently paired up with a hen, he is very correct and when he jumps her he will lose his balance and fall over backwards when he is finished. It is quite comical but I am waiting to check their first clutch to see if his difficulty has any effect on the pair's fertility. I was pulling the feathers around the anal region on my hungarian house pigeons to help out with breeding and they still were not producing fertile eggs. I finally left them alone and they just had their first offspring. Don't know if it is at all related to pulling or not pulling feathers. I do trim the muffed feet as sometimes they have trouble seeing the eggs or moving around the nest with long muffs. My friend pulled the tails on his tumblers during breeding season and I have not and still maintain high fertility rates. Too high even, now I have to pull eggs. 

------------------
Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

You do not want to pull feathers. Its best to trim them as They wont be growing back as fast. Then when the moult comes pull a few of the trimmed tail fewathers out a day. Say 2 or 3. But only after breeding season is over and its time for the moult.


----------



## Pigeons R loved (Dec 20, 2001)

Okay, I'll know for next year







Will the pulling tail feathers or cutting them to nothing but stubs mess with their blance?
Nick


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

You just trim them straight up the side . Leave the center feathers alone. And trim the vent.


----------

